# MOD Airport Southwest 12/08



## spikey (Dec 28, 2008)

Well done to Scrub 2000 who found this on Flash earth 

After a late start due to me staying in bed - sorry lads, we eventually made it to the airport. 

Sorry for the lack of info at the present time - some of us need to go back and take some better photos 
so until that time the name will remain hidden 

so on with the pics:















































What a cracking day


----------



## Scrub2000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Brill day out dude, thanks for driving and letting us turn your newly cleaned car in to a right tip! 

Cracking day with some very nice pics taken by us all! Man it was FREEZING!

Few of mine:







































































Cheers!


----------



## spikey (Dec 28, 2008)

hmm yer i be passing you my valetting bill


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 28, 2008)

Blimey chaps, what a find! 
Excellent pics...can't wait to find out where this is. Great stuff!


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 28, 2008)

I know where this is. 

Probably reasonably near to you as well, Foxy. 

I'll let the lads give the location as they see fit... I won't spoil the surprise.


----------



## krela (Dec 28, 2008)

It's no secret, it's been on here before 

Haven't seen any photos for AAAAGES though.


----------



## ricasso (Dec 28, 2008)

No security???


----------



## CHEWY (Dec 28, 2008)

i need to play here at once


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 28, 2008)

Ah, I think I know where it is now.  It's on my list along with another one near to it, but a bit of a sod for me to get to. Will give it a go as soon as poss.


----------



## Scotty (Dec 28, 2008)

bloody cold day but i got to sit in a plane and play top gun in my head. woo-hoo

can't wait to go back. 














































More on my site.​


----------



## Lateo (Dec 28, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Ah, I think I know where it is now.  .....Will give it a go as soon as poss.



Me too!

Scotty - excellent photos!...tell us when you're done with it and I'll get down there later


----------



## Scotty (Dec 28, 2008)

Lateo said:


> Me too!
> 
> Scotty - excellent photos!...tell us when you're done with it and I'll get down there later



hmmmmmm PM me where you all think it is.
be nice to know if your thinking of the same place.


----------



## Lateo (Dec 28, 2008)

PM sent...


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 28, 2008)

Lateo said:


> PM sent...



Me too.


----------



## Lateo (Dec 28, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Me too.



hahahah ...Im intrigued now! 

Edited: Bugger - I am wrong!!!!


----------



## Underworld (Dec 28, 2008)

just a few from me.


































Good site, and a good day !

Underworld


----------



## DigitalNoise (Dec 29, 2008)

I know where it is, thanks to the aircraft ID 
Looks like a great site, I've got something similar up my sleevess at the mo


----------



## Mole Man (Dec 29, 2008)

Great find, some good pictures there, and not that hard to find with a bit of rooting around on the net.


----------



## krela (Dec 29, 2008)

RNAS Predannack... it's no secret.


----------



## blighty (Dec 29, 2008)

or maybe it isnt that one


----------



## krela (Dec 29, 2008)

blighty said:


> or maybe it isnt that one



If it isn't they've moved all the frames from there somewhere else. Because all of the frames in the photos above I've seen at RNAS Predannack.


----------



## blighty (Dec 29, 2008)

theres two down that way thats pretty close. they probably swap stuff between the two all the time.


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 29, 2008)

Swap dead airframes about?????? 

I don't think so. Why would they bother?

Nope, Krela is correct. Popped in for a visit meself a couple of years back when I was working down that way.


----------



## krela (Dec 29, 2008)

blighty said:


> theres two down that way thats pretty close. they probably swap stuff between the two all the time.



There are two airfields, RNAS Culdrose to the north is very active and does not have old airframes, this one RNAS Predannack is the RLG for RNAS Culdrose and is part used as a training area for ground crew (firefighting and extracting people from crashes mostly) and is partly an AoONB and SSSI. The airframes there do change occasionally as some are sold for scrap and new ones come in, they haven't changed in a few years though.

As I said it really is no secret and the messing people around with guessing is a bit pointless really. I have no problem with people keeping location details to themselves, but actively putting people off the scent is petty, particularly for a site that is reasonably well known and is virtually public to access.

I'm sorry if this bursts anyones bubbles.


----------



## spikey (Dec 30, 2008)

yer it still used for fire fighting stuff - the control tower and a few other building are left but not much - nice site thought

We kept the site address secret only because we wanted to go bck down there in the nxt week or so, and didnt want to avertise the fact too much for security reasons. It was never about playing silly buggers - or trying to get people to guess.

prob wouldnt have been to hard for security to guess thought lol


----------

